# New from SW MI.



## Mr_O (Aug 20, 2010)

My name is David Oosterhouse, I am in the SW Michigan area. I go by Mr O because it is easier for the boys in our church boys club. My wife, son and myself were more involved in archery a few years ago but have spent very little time on it with all the business of my son completing high school. My son has completed high school and is now serving his country in the USMC, his mom and I are very proud of him. My wife and I are hunter safety instructors, certified to teach bow hunter safety also. On a recent cross country trip we stopped in Sidney NE at the Cabela's store. I found a deal on a Martin bow and decided it was time to get back to archery. The fog is slowly rolling away on all the information that I once knew off the top of my head. I have enjoyed reading a few of the posts over that last few days and look forward to once again enjoying the sport of archery.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* David. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Wlcome!! Where are you at in Michigan? I'm in Muskegon.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to AT! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Mr_O (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I hope that I can add to the discussions here, I am sure that I will learn a lot. jrip - I am in Berrien Springs, about 30 min north of South Bend.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

